# Moving to Malaga or Benidorm 2014



## bertie.sledger (Oct 20, 2013)

I am a 27 year old English man and looking to move to Spain come March 2014 for the summer.

Where are there more job opportunities (if any) out of Malaga and Benidorm?

Thank You.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

bertie.sledger said:


> I am a 27 year old English man and looking to move to Spain come March 2014 for the summer.
> 
> Where are there more job opportunities (if any) out of Malaga and Benidorm?
> 
> Thank You.


The only jobs you'd find in Malaga if you were really lucky would be very long hours and very poorly paid. If you go to Benidorm, it could easily be the same. I know Brits working in bars, they work long hours whilst the tourists are the only ones enjoying their time there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best thing to do is not to burn your UK bridges. Do several fact finding trips to both areas and see what you find. If you have a good profession, you may find work, but there is huge unemployment in Spain that I doubt will be any better next year, bar work etc is incredibly hard to find and the one thing you must do is have an employment contract to enable you to become a resident and to have healthcover

Jo xxx


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

jojo said:


> The best thing to do is not to burn your UK bridges. Do several fact finding trips to both areas and see what you find. If you have a good profession, you may find work, but there is huge unemployment in Spain that I doubt will be any better next year, bar work etc is incredibly hard to find and the one thing you must do is have an employment contract to enable you to become a resident and to have healthcover
> 
> Jo xxx


I have a relative who after University moved to Malaga with a degree. His intention was to get a job and learn the language. He did learn the language in a matter of weeks. If he hadn't he'd never have survived. He got a job as a night porter in a hotel working at least 12 hours a night. He had his board and lodgings, but his wages were very poor. He came two years ago and loves the place, but he has had to rough it at times.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

What sort of job are you looking for? Do you speak Spanish?

If you are thinking of unskilled work then forget it in Benidorm. 

I know several people who have been trying to find work in Benidorm. 

There is very little bar work or waiting jobs available. The positions that do come up have hundreds of applicants and are long hours and very low pay.

All my friends could find was on-street selling of things like timeshares (which is actually illegal) or telephone sales for holiday companies. The positions on offer are long hours with no salary - just commission.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

bertie.sledger said:


> I am a 27 year old English man and looking to move to Spain come March 2014 for the summer.
> 
> Where are there more job opportunities (if any) out of Malaga and Benidorm?
> 
> Thank You.


Wouldnt bother with Benidorm if I were you. We have lots of friends who speak good Spanish and they have all sorts of problems getting and keeping jobs. 
You're biggest problem is that most jobs will already have been taken as most popular bars are open all year round.


----------



## bertie.sledger (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for your help everyone.

I do speak Spanish Dunworkin and although I have a degree I am looking for temporary summer work as I will be out of a job come March anyway, so im looking for a new experience.

Has anyone got any advice on where the best places are to get jobs in a Spanish speaking place? as im not too bothered where I end up.

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bertie.sledger said:


> Thanks for your help everyone.
> 
> I do speak Spanish Dunworkin and although I have a degree I am looking for temporary summer work as I will be out of a job come March anyway, so im looking for a new experience.
> 
> ...


All you can do is "knock on doors" and ask, maybe leaving your phone number??

Jo xxx


----------

